# Airbnb insurance



## delfio (7 Jun 2017)

Hi does any know which insurance company provide cover for Airbnb.


----------



## cremeegg (7 Jun 2017)

No special insurer, just regular household insurance, be sure there is adequate public liability included, notify them you are letting on Airbnb. Similar to household insurance for a landlord, the premiums are actually less.


----------



## delfio (7 Jun 2017)

Thanks cremeegg. My present insurer told me they dont do Airbnb cover so now I not sure.


----------



## delfio (7 Jun 2017)

Just to add further info. I have rang a number of the major insurers and they telling me they dont do cover for Airbnb insurances.  Chill insurance said they provide cover if it is for only one guest at a time.  A broker called McCarthy insurance said it's a very grey area and presently they are not providing cover. I have finally been told Allianz do cover fir Airbnb.   Food for thought there for people who are doing Airbnb, make sure you are adequately covered and don't rely on your ordinary home insurance.


----------



## Sarenco (7 Jun 2017)

I'm pretty sure that Airbnb hosts automatically benefit from some form of centralised insurance programme. 

Are you being refused regular home insurance?


----------



## delfio (7 Jun 2017)

No I have had regular home insurance for years and never made a claim nor was I ever refused insurance.  I like to be proactive and made enquiries to my own house insurance company to be sure I was covered and to my surprise they told me they dont provide cover for abandb.

I have  just taken out out new home insurance policy with Allianz that includes cover for up to 12 guests.  It's peace of mind for myself.


----------



## delfio (7 Jun 2017)

Sarenco said:


> I'm pretty sure that Airbnb hosts automatically benefit from some form of centralised insurance programme.
> 
> Are you being refused regular home insurance?



That is true but Airbnb will also tell you it is  vital that you take out your own home insurance policy that cover guests in your home.


----------



## Sarenco (7 Jun 2017)

Sorry, I'm confused.

You have not been refused "normal" home insurance and Airbnb hosts automatically have host insurance cover - right?

So where's the gap in coverage?  Are you concerned about the adequacy of the Airbnb host insurance  programme?

Or to put it another way, what do you mean by "cover for Airbnb"?


----------



## finny (19 Jun 2017)

Can you not just get the Airbnb host cover insurance?


----------



## finny (19 Jun 2017)

And this: https://www.airbnb.ie/guarantee


----------



## Leo (19 Jun 2017)

finny said:


> And this: https://www.airbnb.ie/guarantee



Just be sure you're aware of the limitations in that cover, shared or common areas for example.


----------



## finny (19 Jun 2017)

Leo said:


> Just be sure you're aware of the limitations in that cover, shared or common areas for example.



Would this not mean the common areas are covered?

_"Anyone otherwise living at the Accommodation is included as an additional insured to the extent of claims brought against the Host. The Host’s Landlord, Homeowners Association or Condo-Owners Association, or any other similar entity of which the Host is a member, is also an insured, but only with respect to liability arising out of the ownership, maintenance or use of that part of the Host’s Accommodation, including related common areas, during an Airbnb Stay._"


----------



## Leo (19 Jun 2017)

'Shared or Common Areas' is listed under the heading of 'What's not Protected' in the Guarantee piece. If it were me I'd be reading through both the guarantee and insurance documentation and also confirming cover with my own insurer. RSA policies for example have a lot of exclusions arising with the presence of 'paying guests'.


----------



## cremeegg (19 Jun 2017)

delfio said:


> Just to add further info. I have rang a number of the major insurers and they telling me they dont do cover for Airbnb insurances.  Chill insurance said they provide cover if it is for only one guest at a time.  A broker called McCarthy insurance said it's a very grey area and presently they are not providing cover. I have finally been told Allianz do cover fir Airbnb.   Food for thought there for people who are doing Airbnb, make sure you are adequately covered and don't rely on your ordinary home insurance.



I just now notified Allianz, that regarding a property I have insured with them, my tenants have left and I will be letting on Airbnb. They noted that on my policy. No issues. 

As for Airbnb's own insurance. Please !


----------



## delfio (19 Jun 2017)

cremeegg said:


> As for Airbnb's own insurance. Please !



Airbnb have loads of exclusions on their own policy and it would be madness to rely sorely on it. 

If you haven't informed your insurer that you are an Airbnb host they may well refuse to pay out even on a claim unrelated to airbnb  because you did not disclose a material fact.   I found it very diffucult to get an insurer to give me house insurance once they heard I was going to be doing airbnb.  Most simply refused point blank.


----------



## Leo (20 Jun 2017)

cremeegg said:


> I just now notified Allianz, that regarding a property I have insured with them, my tenants have left and I will be letting on Airbnb. They noted that on my policy. No issues.



At least Allianz's T&Cs seem to just exclude accidental damage or theft without forceful entry when accommodating paying guests. Looks like all other cover remains unaffected.


----------

